# Need Help On A 37 Roadmaster



## sprocket man (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm trying to finish up 37 Roadmaster Supreme before going to paint.  I started  restoring/building
this bike several years ago and need to "geterdone".   The problem is the front fender.
Question:  Does the fender mount directly to the fork with screws or does it  use a fender
with a recessed area with no screws and with a rubber spacer.  I have several fenders--
one that I tagged "roadmaster" several years ago with no mounting holes at the fork area.
This should be an easy answer for someone with an original but not for a person that just doesn't know.
Again, I'd like to thank all of collectors for their help that I've received in the past.


----------



## jmastuff (Jul 16, 2016)

the blue girls roadmaster I listed earlier today was bone stock and fender mounted to truss rod fork, same as yours with one single screw in the center of fender


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2016)

I can check my RMS tomorrow when I get home. I don't believe the fenders you have are correct for a RMS though. They should have small duck tails. The pic of my girls bike shows this better than the pics I have of my boys bike. I believe these mount straight to the fork. The prewar Shockmaster equipped bikes used the rubber spacer. V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 16, 2016)

OMFG, Pant, pant, drool, drool....I have a 37 catalog, I can send you pics out of it or i believe the site owner still has a couple copies for sale on ebay.  What a find man!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 16, 2016)

The front fender mounts with a single screw from the bottom side of the fender. It attaches to the bottom of the fork.

Shawn is right, those fenders are not correct for the 37RMS. They should be peaked duck tail fenders as pictured on my bike.


----------



## sprocket man (Jul 17, 2016)

Those replies really helped me out--I saw pictures of numerous roadmasters but thought
that the flare was just an illusion because of the cut at the end of the fender.  I went thru
my fender stash this morning and found 12 front fenders with a "full" duck bill contour.
None of these would be applicable.  I did take a look at my 38 Hawthorne and it had this
correct flare.  Now----does anyone have a set of these roadmaster fenders for sale or
trade ?  By the way--thanks for the info.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2016)

sprocket man said:


> Those replies really helped me out--I saw pictures of numerous roadmasters but thought
> that the flare was just an illusion because of the cut at the end of the fender.  I went thru
> my fender stash this morning and found 12 front fenders with a "full" duck bill contour.
> None of these would be applicable.  I did take a look at my 38 Hawthorne and it had this
> ...



Oh boy....good luck. Just ask Eddie(CWC) how _easy _it was for him to find his set of fenders


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 17, 2016)

sprocket man,
also note that the Snyder built fenders may look similar at first glance. However, they are very different in the fender crown contour and tail.

The fenders you need must be CWC built and most likely only came on 37-38 Supreme. The girls supreme fenders are the same and can also be used but the rear fender would need the little skirt holes plugged.


----------



## sprocket man (Jul 17, 2016)

I hope that I haven't bit off more than I can chew----having to find fenders for this Roadmaster.
I went back out and dug a little deeper into my fender stash and come up with this early fender.
Early because of the wire holes with the bushings.  Can someone tell me if it's a CWC or Snyder ?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 17, 2016)

Paint sure looks CWC-ish


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 17, 2016)

sprocket man,
it is very hard to distinguish from pics the difference in fender crown contour between CWC and Snyder built fenders.

It does appear that the fender pictured is correct but for a 38 Supreme with the wire hole and feral. Those details could be removed and welded up smooth and the fender would be ready for a 37.

This is a quick crude sketch, but you can see the difference in the fender contour, CWC vs Snyder.

Also the Snyder rear fender at the drop stand clip holes has a recessed dimple wheres CWC does not.

You have a very nice 37 and a worthy project. Don't give up on your fender search.


----------



## sprocket man (Jul 17, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> sprocket man,
> it is very hard to distinguish from pics the difference in fender crown contour between CWC and Snyder built fenders.
> 
> It does appear that the fender pictured is correct but for a 38 Supreme with the wire hole and feral. Those details could be removed and welded up smooth and the fender would be ready for a 37.
> ...





CWCMAN said:


> sprocket man,
> it is very hard to distinguish from pics the difference in fender crown contour between CWC and Snyder built fenders.
> 
> It does appear that the fender pictured is correct but for a 38 Supreme with the wire hole and feral. Those details could be removed and welded up smooth and the fender would be ready for a 37.
> ...


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi sprocket man,
I would love to see more pics of the RMS.

I sent you a convo...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 26, 2021)

CWCMAN said:


> sprocket man,
> it is very hard to distinguish from pics the difference in fender crown contour between CWC and Snyder built fenders.
> 
> It does appear that the fender pictured is correct but for a 38 Supreme with the wire hole and feral. Those details could be removed and welded up smooth and the fender would be ready for a 37.
> ...



Very Interesting , good information


----------

